# Overactive Bowels - No Diarrhea



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Hello.For the past 3 years, my bowels have been very overactive. From the time I wake up to the time I go to sleep, I would have gone to the toilet around 10 times. Each time would be a decent or small amount, somewhat formed. I do not have diarrhea, and I am not running to the toilet, but I feel the gurgling and it begins to get more and more uncomfortable and I know I have to make my way to the bathroom. I do not have pain, there is no blood. I feel like my bowels are constantly in action, constantly moving/digesting/processing. I eat rather healthily, I'm 5'9 slim/fit build, yet I'm the only one of the people I know with this problem, having to excuse myself, while those who eat worse and irregularly are just relaxing and up for anything any time. I never go out for long periods of time because even if I am able to stifle the feeling, a couple hours later I will need to get to a toilet asap.I've tried to look for a problem like this, not diarrhea and not constipation, but I find next to NOTHING. I don't know what's going on. I've already tried cutting back on certain things and increasing and decreasing fiber and it has little effect. I read things about people going 3-4 times a day and that being classified as omg you need to see a doctor. Well I go about 10 times a day and all my doctor has to say is it's IBS and there's no cure, goodbye.I tried Florastor and it does absolutely nothing.I'm wondering if 1 Imodium a day would solve this? Clearly you can see I am not a candidate for constipation as a side effect. If I could have one FULL and COMPLETE bowel movement for once in my life I would be happy. It's basically a daily battle of going a bit, bowels stopping, waiting an hour or two and then the gurgle comes back and I'm on the toilet again, going a bit, stopping, repeat until it's night time and maybe if I'm really lucky by late late at night I would have gone all of what I ate yesterday and I would be able to sleep without any tightness/discomfort. My bowels are either overactive or oversensitive and do you think Imodium would help?Advice is appreciated.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am in a similar position to you at the moment, but I often have an urgency that means I need to find a toilet pronto! I have also toyed with the idea of taking a product called Gastro Stop (not sure what it is called in other countries). However, I only use it if I know I am going to be in the car and there is no chance of stopping (on freeway for example) or any other time I simply will not be able to access a toilet. These medications are not to be trifled with. They are not for long term daily use. They are really designed for bouts of gastroenteritis, etc.. and not for IBS and similar conditions. I would take Gastro Stop maybe twice a month and even then, I don't like doing it!Linda


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Linda, GastroStop is exactly the same as Immodium. And while you should seek medical assistance if you need to use it regularly (I'm assuming most people here have already been to a doctor though), it is actually ok to use regularly. Originally my doctor told me to use it, and when I told him it helped, he put me on a prescription (to make it cheaper) and told me I can safely take 1-2 a day.Otherwise, I have a similar problem. Without GastroStop/Immodium, I generally have to go 5+ times a day. Although often I feel like I have to and very little or nothing comes out. I do have a sense of urgency, but generally unlike some here, I can hold it for a bit. Mostly soft formed, except in the morning.I have found with taking GastroStop once a day after my morning BM, I generally only go maybe once more that day. It does tend to back you up a bit though, so I take two days off it a week.Cant guarantee it would work for you, or atleast work in the same way, but it cant hurt to try.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

miss sick said:


> Linda, GastroStop is exactly the same as Immodium. And while you should seek medical assistance if you need to use it regularly (I'm assuming most people here have already been to a doctor though), it is actually ok to use regularly. Originally my doctor told me to use it, and when I told him it helped, he put me on a prescription (to make it cheaper) and told me I can safely take 1-2 a day.Otherwise, I have a similar problem. Without GastroStop/Immodium, I generally have to go 5+ times a day. Although often I feel like I have to and very little or nothing comes out. I do have a sense of urgency, but generally unlike some here, I can hold it for a bit. Mostly soft formed, except in the morning.I have found with taking GastroStop once a day after my morning BM, I generally only go maybe once more that day. It does tend to back you up a bit though, so I take two days off it a week.Cant guarantee it would work for you, or atleast work in the same way, but it cant hurt to try.


I have taken it. I musn't have made that very clear in my post. I am already on two long term medications. I take Topamax for migraine and Elmiron for Interstitial Cystitis. I absolutely hate taking medication, but I had to stop being stubborn about it, especially when it came to the migraines because they were ruining my life. I only take Gastro Stop in an absolute emergency, so that means a couple of times each month. I just would not take it daily, despite what a doctor said. I know the effect it has on my body on the days that I take it and that is enough to tell me that it isn't a healthy thing to be doing. Linda


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

No, I understood that you have taken it, I was just saying that its the same as Immodium (you said you didnt know what it was called elsewhere), and that while you may not like the effect it has on you, it is safe to take daily with medical permission. I respect your choices, and I also dont like medication (I have so many prescriptions I've never filled), but I have found its the one thing that helps me feel comfortable to get through everyday


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you given calcium carbonate a try??? (like Caltrate) Maybe take some each day and see if that helps. (Or you could use TUMS ultra too)


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

So I learned magnesium is what helps push everything out, so Caltrate would help slow things down?But in that case they both could help, right? What if something with magnesium would push everything out at one time, I have no problem with that and maybe I can live the rest of the day?Caltrate would work better than Imodium?


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

kaminari said:


> So I learned magnesium is what helps push everything out, so Caltrate would help slow things down?But in that case they both could help, right? What if something with magnesium would push everything out at one time, I have no problem with that and maybe I can live the rest of the day?Caltrate would work better than Imodium?


Magnesium can be an absolute shocker!!! I learned this when I was experimenting with natural products for migraines. One of the most spruiked "natural" cures for migraines is magnesium supplements, but what they don't tell you is that this can cause terrible diarrhea in some people. I was one of them! Calcium supplements are pretty good at slowing the bowels down and would be a whole lot better than taking immodium every day. It's definitely worth a try.Linda


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

I'll look into that.If I were to take Imodium, when should I take it? I see various times of the day that people take it. Should I take it after the first bowel movement of the day? After I "feel" I have gone "enough" for the day? I'm a bit confused on this part.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The Caltrate doesn't "slow" things down.. it only firms up what you have a bit. And it also has magnesium in it.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

My symptoms are similar. Florastor did not work for me and have limited results with AD medicines. May pick up some caltrate, its worth a shot


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Comforted to see I'm not the only one with this in-between condition. I am reading on some sites talking about how enema's for normal people empty out "several days worth" of fecal matter. I couldn't hold back one day's worth if I tried, but it's mildy formed with no extreme urgency. I bought a generic form of Imodium and one of Gas-X and will take them together tomorrow as I plan on going out at night. The past couple times have been disasters. I went the whole day, allowing my body to relax and just let go. Needless to say I was at home. Then at night I went out thinking I went all I could possibly go - though by that time my stomach is quite tense after having gone all that much and also being a bit nervous of going to a club. I had to go prior to the club and of course it was a large amount of movement of my intestines and discomfort for a tiny amount. All these nights of trying to find a place that has a bathroom and opened late, could I possibly not have to worry about this for once in my life if I take an Imodium before heading out? Come to think of it I can't even remember the last time I had one large and solid BM. Some days when my stomach really gets bad I could even "go" what I ate in the morning, not entirely diarrhea either. It's just passing through and digesting way too quick.Continued advice is appreciated.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm starting to wonder about the stress element. I'm going on a field trip with my daughter in 2 weeks. leaving at 8AM and 90 minutes on a bus with 40 7th graders. Not sure how to handle that.I'm going to talk to my Dr about the stress component.


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

So Saturday, I let my body have it's way during the daytime, letting it give me about 8 somewhat loose stools, with the major cramping/irritation as usual about 10 minutes after eating a meal. By early evening, I obviously felt lighter but that anxious feeling was hinting it's way. I took half an imodium because some people say it can be really strong. Let's just say that did absolutely nothing and I felt the tension in my bowels coming back (signaling a BM). I took a full Imodium pill when I felt that, and gave it one hour to work - NOTHING. My stomach was cramping and I knew I had to find a toilet. Luckily I was able to go on the train while people were exiting (I can't go when people are slamming the door or if I know they're waiting outside). I thought I was in the clear and about 15 minutes later I felt it cramping AGAIN. I was not at home anymore and I didn't think I'd need more than 2 so I didn't bring any more. I had to find a public restroom (only one stall in a restaurant and luckily nobody was in at that time). I then rushed over to a pharmacy still opened at night and bought more Imodium. I took another pill and as I was WALKING to the club I felt my stomach cramp up AGAIN. These weren't watery stools but somewhat formed/loose, and it was my nerves getting to me as well. I tried going at that point but I couldn't - I realized that perhaps it was working finally? I actually had a great time that night and didn't feel my stomach bothering me the rest of the night. Though today I haven't gone once. I haven't had any spasms/cramping either which is good, nor any nervousness in the bowels. Because I normally go 10 times a day and have a very irritated and nervous bowel, *I guess it's OK to not go for one day?* Maybe it's actually allowing the stool to be formed well for once and condensed? I didn't take any more today of course and I'm hoping tomorrow I won't feel bad inside.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

kaminari said:


> So Saturday, I let my body have it's way during the daytime, letting it give me about 8 somewhat loose stools, with the major cramping/irritation as usual about 10 minutes after eating a meal. By early evening, I obviously felt lighter but that anxious feeling was hinting it's way. I took half an imodium because some people say it can be really strong. Let's just say that did absolutely nothing and I felt the tension in my bowels coming back (signaling a BM). I took a full Imodium pill when I felt that, and gave it one hour to work - NOTHING. My stomach was cramping and I knew I had to find a toilet. Luckily I was able to go on the train while people were exiting (I can't go when people are slamming the door or if I know they're waiting outside). I thought I was in the clear and about 15 minutes later I felt it cramping AGAIN. I was not at home anymore and I didn't think I'd need more than 2 so I didn't bring any more. I had to find a public restroom (only one stall in a restaurant and luckily nobody was in at that time). I then rushed over to a pharmacy still opened at night and bought more Imodium. I took another pill and as I was WALKING to the club I felt my stomach cramp up AGAIN. These weren't watery stools but somewhat formed/loose, and it was my nerves getting to me as well. I tried going at that point but I couldn't - I realized that perhaps it was working finally? I actually had a great time that night and didn't feel my stomach bothering me the rest of the night. Though today I haven't gone once. I haven't had any spasms/cramping either which is good, nor any nervousness in the bowels. Because I normally go 10 times a day and have a very irritated and nervous bowel, *I guess it's OK to not go for one day?* Maybe it's actually allowing the stool to be formed well for once and condensed? I didn't take any more today of course and I'm hoping tomorrow I won't feel bad inside.


I think when I took Immodium it stopped me going for a day or two afterward, which was much better imo! I used to go 5+ times a day or more but now I have it a little bit under control with mebeverine. I still feel rectal fullness and the need to go (though i find it hard to pass sometimes) but I only go a max of 3 times a day unless its a real bad day. Unfortunately the cramping and rectal pressure/pain still gets me down (the feeling of needing to go) but its a relief not having to rush to the toilet too many times a day.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Rectal fullness/pressure is exactly what i have/feel. that is the best description i've seen. Thanks youUnfortunately, Immodium doesnt do much for me. I have lomotil from the dr. and that helps at times.


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Yeah the fullness is there. I feel like it's connected to the fact that there's oversensitivity. I'm going to try Benefiber and the occasional Imodium and find out what works.For a while I was taking Metamucil and then discovered it could have irritated me more and adding more trips to the bathroom, however it at least helped formed my stool which is the benefit of Benefiber apparently without any laxative effects.I DO notice a lowering in anxiety levels with an occasional Imodium. Without the feeling that I'll need to go, there's no worrying because I know it won't happen.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Blumpkin said:


> I am currently having 4-5 BMs a day. For those of you dropping 10+ are you having issues with hemorroids? I already feel like I am pooping out my intestines. If this gets any worse I am not sure I can handle it.Jaben


Just got over a bad bout of hemorroids, but it's typically not a problem.I can't take any added fiber, it makes my problem worse. I also have to try and avoid high fiber foods at times.I'm wondering if Corn is my problem. The more corn or corn products I have, the worse my symptoms get.


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

Don't have any hemorrhoids. Probably because the stool is soft though some days I bleed from having to wipe to many times.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

These are similar to the symptoms that I have. One Imodium pill isn't going to slow anyone down, let alone someone with IBS. The minimum you need to take is 2 at a time, unless you take singles throughout the day. If you want to use Imodium to go less often, you need to take a big dose, or take 1-2 pills several times during the day. I like to take them after a good poop (feel empty).


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

kaminari said:


> Hello.For the past 3 years, my bowels have been very overactive. From the time I wake up to the time I go to sleep, I would have gone to the toilet around 10 times. Each time would be a decent or small amount, somewhat formed. I do not have diarrhea, and I am not running to the toilet, but I feel the gurgling and it begins to get more and more uncomfortable and I know I have to make my way to the bathroom. I do not have pain, there is no blood. I feel like my bowels are constantly in action, constantly moving/digesting/processing. I eat rather healthily, I'm 5'9 slim/fit build, yet I'm the only one of the people I know with this problem, having to excuse myself, while those who eat worse and irregularly are just relaxing and up for anything any time. I never go out for long periods of time because even if I am able to stifle the feeling, a couple hours later I will need to get to a toilet asap.I've tried to look for a problem like this, not diarrhea and not constipation, but I find next to NOTHING. I don't know what's going on. I've already tried cutting back on certain things and increasing and decreasing fiber and it has little effect. I read things about people going 3-4 times a day and that being classified as omg you need to see a doctor. Well I go about 10 times a day and all my doctor has to say is it's IBS and there's no cure, goodbye.I tried Florastor and it does absolutely nothing.I'm wondering if 1 Imodium a day would solve this? Clearly you can see I am not a candidate for constipation as a side effect. If I could have one FULL and COMPLETE bowel movement for once in my life I would be happy. It's basically a daily battle of going a bit, bowels stopping, waiting an hour or two and then the gurgle comes back and I'm on the toilet again, going a bit, stopping, repeat until it's night time and maybe if I'm really lucky by late late at night I would have gone all of what I ate yesterday and I would be able to sleep without any tightness/discomfort. My bowels are either overactive or oversensitive and do you think Imodium would help?Advice is appreciated.


Have you considered the possibility of hyperthyroidism?


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

PD85 - Yes I agree. I'm experimenting on the dosage, though I want to see what Benefiber will do. Waiting for it in the mail as I am not in the U.S. at the moment. I'd prefer not to need Imodium but we shall see. It's definitely making life more liveable simply by limiting the number of BMs a day.AmericanPatriot - Thanks. I looked it up, it's a possibility though I have only maybe 3 of the symptoms, anxiety - frequent bowel movements - increased appetite (sometimes), but seeing as they're all related (hyperactive digestion, nothing stays for long) not sure if it's that but when I get back to the States I'll check it out.


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope it all goes well for you! Dealing with these issues can be very frustrating, painful, and embarrassing. Just know that we're here if you need support!


----------



## BeaGood (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I've been following this site for the last few days and feel like I belong here. I too have overactive bowels and can have a normal bowel movement, from one to six times a day. Lately, I've started taking two Metamucil at night and things have gotten slightly better. Before, I vascilated between normal bowel movements and the runs. To top that off, it felt like I always had to go and that the 'crap' inside was bubbling and fermenting. I still feel like every time I pass gas, that I might need to go, sooner than later. What to do? I've already gone gluten free, which helped quite a bit, but I sure would like to know how to stop my bowels from being so hyperactive. I'd settle for once or twice a day and even three times would be okay with me. So, I feel for every single soul in here. I really do. This kind of suffering is so not necessary! Hugs...


----------

